# Turns out the Kindle tip on the Gomadic AA charger doesn't fit very well



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

Thought I'd alert those of you who might be interested in one of these. I have had the Gomadic AA charger with the tip for the Kindle for several months and last night I finally had occasion to need to use it. I'm on a business trip in an older hotel with no spare power outlets near the bed, so I pulled this out to use it, as I was minutes away from a dead battery. I discovered almost immediately that the tip pulls out easily (far more easily than the regular charger) and even when it's plugged in, it's a bit loose in the jack. That means it's not necessarily seated at just the right angle to actually turn on the light to indicate that it's charging. So beware. I decided it will work if I can set the Kindle on a table with something pushed against the charger to keep it at the right spot but it's useless for use while trying to read - and really, what's the point of putting the Kindle _down_? So while better than nothing, it's not quite as useful as I had hoped it would be.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm surprised- I use their chargers and tips for both my Kindle and my Palm Centro, and have never had a problem like that.  I have 2 double tipped chargers- one for AC and one for 12 volt (car/boat) plus the emergency battery charger, and they all fit very well.  I suggest you contact the company- they have great customer service.
Berni


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sioux, sounds like good advice!  Please let us know, if you contact Gomadic CS, how this turns out!

Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got one last week never used it yet. I just plug it into my kindle and it didn't feel loose but I know  if I pick up the kindle I'll have to hold the charger too, because of the weight will just pull it right out.

But the important question is, did it charged your kindle?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had to run to the other room and try mine.  It clicked right in and I had to give it a little tug to get it out.

Did you put the separate tip on the charger?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it possible that you got the wrong tip?  Sounds like it should fit better. 

Betsy


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

To answer the various questions, yes, I'm using the Kindle tip with it, yes it charges but only if I hold it at exactly the right angle and yes, I've contacted them but haven't heard back yet.  Since others of you indicated that yours fits more like the Kindle AC charger I have to assume I simply need a new tip that fits better.  I'll keep every one here posted on what I hear back from them.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

Update:  Gomadic support reports that this was a known issue they have since fixed and they dispatched a new tip to me within minutes of my contacting them.  Whoo hoo.  I'll report a final time when I know if the new tip in fact does fix the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news, Sioux!  Let us know when it arrives and how it works!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sioux said:


> Update: Gomadic support reports that this was a known issue they have since fixed and they dispatched a new tip to me within minutes of my contacting them. Whoo hoo. I'll report a final time when I know if the new tip in fact does fix the issue.


Happy to hear your problem is resolved and you got good service.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Sioux said:


> Update: Gomadic support reports that this was a known issue they have since fixed and they dispatched a new tip to me within minutes of my contacting them. Whoo hoo. I'll report a final time when I know if the new tip in fact does fix the issue.


Read this thread yesterday and when I got home my Gomadic charger was waiting for me in my mailbox. I was a bit worried but the tip worked fine. Glad to hear that you were able to get them to send you new tip. Let us know when it you get it.


----------



## Sioux (Nov 26, 2008)

Update: I got the replacement tip for my Gomadic AA charger and it fits like it should.  I compared it with the tip that originally came with it and there is a visible difference.  The replacement is slightly longer and actually fits with a click where the original tip from September never did.  So now it works as it should and will be one of my favorite Kindle accessories, second only to my booklight and the new Oberon cover I'm waiting for impatiently.  I ordered the Avenue of Trees to represent all the DTBs I no longer buy...


----------

